# form 14654 -> jan 2016



## fsb025 (Apr 7, 2015)

Hi 
I am trying to download form 14654 from the irs site 
i get the following from 3 different OS platform : windows , linux and mac

->

Please wait... 
If this message is not eventually replaced by the proper contents of the document, your PDF 
viewer may not be able to display this type of document

I can find an older version of that form on someone else site but not the one from jan 2016.
Is there another site / way to get that file
thanks


----------



## iota2014 (Jul 30, 2015)

When I received a similar message on the FBAR site, I updated Adobe Reader and all was well. That was with W7 and Chrome.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Make sure you have the latest edition of Adobe - or at the very least a pdf reader that can handle the "fillable" forms. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## fsb025 (Apr 7, 2015)

Thanks,

I was able to open it.
The form's date was january 2015, is there a 2016 form yet or should i wait for them to update the form

thanks


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

That particular form isn't associated with annual tax cycles as far as I can tell. (Not all IRS forms are.) Just use the latest available version. If that's January, 2015, then so be it.


----------

